# HTH to choose (right now) Zebra2 or BT Phobos __ Weird Huh ??



## sostenuto (May 28, 2017)

Already lots of good synths Omni2, NI (Massive, Absynth5, Reaktor6, et al), Loom, Iris2, Synthmaster 2.8 / One, Spire, Repro-1, ok, ok .......

Have gone through videos, audio demos, Zebra2 Demo. Very high regard for Z2, yet adding Z_HZ takes cost up a notch, BT Phobos is a very new dimension and very curious.

CANNOT do em all. _Conservative _me says .. stay in mainstream with Z2 (and Z3 coming). _Fun_ me says get BT Phobos and trust Spitfire Audio future direction ....

Can't respond to questions re. specific current projects/needs. This is simply NEXT quality synth addition.

(edit) .... Ha! Would delete, but no worky


----------



## Piano Pete (Jun 25, 2017)

As someone who has recently dove into the world of soft synths, I have been enjoying zebra. It is definitely versatile, which is why I grabbed it. For the price, in comparison to some other gear on the market, cant go wrong with it.


----------

